# New lug nuts for OEM 18's?



## cesjr02 (Oct 26, 2010)

I just purchased a beautiful 05 GTO in cyclone grey. I noticed I'm missing one of the lug covers. Rather than purchase one for 12 bucks, I figured I'd just replace the lug nuts with something nicer. What are my options?

I'm leaning towards black chrome lug nuts, but I'm not sure what will look best on the stock 18 OEM's


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have the stock 18's but I powdercoated them black. I went to the black lug nuts. I have all of my stock lug caps. I'll give u a hand full if u want...but u can pick up a set of black lugs for like $15 on eBay like I did


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Go with chrome. You can get them for less than the plastic caps.


----------



## cesjr02 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the offer, it's amazing how much a dealer parts supplier wants for those plastic caps. I decided to go the route that you went and just bought some ebay lug nuts. 

Thanks again!


----------



## cesjr02 (Oct 26, 2010)

SANDU002 said:


> Go with chrome. You can get them for less than the plastic caps.


I ended up getting the black chrome ones on ebay. I considered plain chrome but decided against it because that would be the only chrome on the vehicle. Plus it will match the black pontiac emblems I have front and rear.


----------

